# Missouri Meerschaum Pony and Mizzou



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

These are the cobs I bought for my pipe bombs. At first when they came I was pretty disappointed. I didn't realize how small they were, and I was a little embarrassed to be giving them out. Well, today, for the first time I smoked the one I kept for myself, and it is a darned fine pipe for a short smoke or flakes. The Pony is the bent and has a removable stem, the Mizzou is straight and the stem seems to be fixed on the shank.

The pipe I kept for myself was a Mizzou, and I smoked Penzance from it. First, let me say I'm not sure why I was so upset when they came. I have a meerschaum that similarly has a very narrow bowl and proportionally has a tall narrow bowl. It is also a fine smoker, and this one is too. The bowl is about the perfect size for one flake of Penzance, though I may have overstuffed it a bit with a flake of Penzance and some crumbs. I knew before I lit it that it was overstuffed a bit due to the tight test draw, but I chose to keep it that way. It needed some relights but otherwise was fine.

It has all the advantages and disadvantages of a full-sized cob. Other than the Freehand, General and MacArthur, they all have bowls on the smaller side and are great when you want a shorter smoke. They provide a cool, dry smoke. Personally, I like the look of the cob, though I hate the honeycomb look they artificially add to the hardwood shank, just leave it plain and I think it would look a lot better. They don't ghost and they don't impart any other flavors so you get the pure flavor from the tobacco (a great feature with a wonderful tobacco like Penzance). Unlike most other MM, they are unfiltered.

It is a sitter which was nice. I was able to put it down mid-smoke to write this without worrying about it spilling out the ash and tobacco still in the pipe.

I am looking forward to smoking it again when I haven't over packed it and can get the full experience, but I'm actually pretty happy with it. It is a nice little pipe and can usually be found for under $4 and sometimes under $3.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

My first pipe was a cob and I still enjoy it thoroughly. I'm glad I started off with one.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I love the little cobs for lunch break at work.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I love the little cobs for lunch break at work.


Or for ropes!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

FiveStar said:


> Or for ropes!


Yes! I really like that Brown Bogie, but the nic hit can be a bit extreme. The Mizzou (and similarly sized Meer I have) are about the perfect size to enjoy this tobacco and not worry about a nicotine buzz/headache.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Life is so much better with a cob.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a Mizzou I smoke now and again, usually before bed, and another that has a broken stem... I'll get a replacement soon. The stems do come out but are pretty tight, which is how I broke the one. Good review! :tu


----------

